# Nicest places to live for young family along the coastline (Gibrater up to Valencia)



## Caterina81 (May 17, 2013)

My partner and I (30 & 31) with our daughter 7, are hoping to relocate to Spain. Mainly moving for the sun, outdoor lifestyle and being brit friendly. 

We both run businesses from home so work is not a worry. We do not need a mortgage. We are also hoping to buy under value so any further drops wont be an issue in the future, if we wish to move on to another area :fingerscrossed:....or back to England 

The area we would like would be along the coastline from as west as Gibraltar up as far north as Valencia. We would need to be near a good international school. Ideally a perfect area would be a nice Spanish pretty village within 30mins drive of nice beaches (if poss non tourist) and 30mins also from a larger town/city. 

We have been to Spain quite a bit but only to the tourist areas, so we know what we want and don't want. We've only been to one area in this southern area - Torremolinos. It was very busy, very over built and hard to find a piece of sand free and a little tacky and dirty in places too.

It doesn't matter too much about airports. I guess max within 2 hour drive.

Does this place exist? lane:


----------



## Caterina81 (May 17, 2013)

I haven't out ruled Spanish Schools either. My daughter doesn't speak Spanish other than 1-10 and hola lol.. so not sure it is best, something i need to look into more as this would take the pressure of of being near an Int school.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Caterina81 said:


> I haven't out ruled Spanish Schools either. My daughter doesn't speak Spanish other than 1-10 and hola lol.. so not sure it is best, something i need to look into more as this would take the pressure of of being near an Int school.


There is a vast difference between Gibraltar and Valencia!

There are many nice places and everyone will have their own views (especially if they live there).

If you are planning on staying in Spain for any length of time, then I would suggest a Spanish school. However, if you are not convinced that you will stay, I would look for an International/British school - just be aware of the enormous costs involved though.


----------



## Nigeljay (Dec 1, 2010)

Caterina81 said:


> My partner and I (30 & 31) with our daughter 7, are hoping to relocate to Spain. Mainly moving for the sun, outdoor lifestyle and being brit friendly.
> 
> We both run businesses from home so work is not a worry. We do not need a mortgage. We are also hoping to buy under value so any further drops wont be an issue in the future, if we wish to move on to another area :fingerscrossed:....or back to England
> 
> ...


Not the best person to comment on schools as our youngest is in University. However you might consider the northern Costa Blanca region (i.e. north of Benidorm up to Denia. It is green and coastal with International schools, I believe in Alfaz del Pi and Javea. The coast is largely unspoilt without the major highrise ( except in Calp). It's worth a look in any event.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Gibraltar to Valencia is nearly 800k 

Try Jimena de la Frontera - it ticks all your boxes.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't rule out a Spanish school, at 7 your daughter will pick up the language very easily. My granddaughters are very happy in school, standards seem to be equivalent to English ones, they are now tri-lingual. English, Catalan and Castellano. If you do end up returning to the Uk she will have a skill for life and a useful experience.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

Caterina81 said:


> My partner and I (30 & 31) with our daughter 7, are hoping to relocate to Spain. Mainly moving for the sun, outdoor lifestyle and being brit friendly.
> 
> We both run businesses from home so work is not a worry. We do not need a mortgage. We are also hoping to buy under value so any further drops wont be an issue in the future, if we wish to move on to another area :fingerscrossed:....or back to England
> 
> ...


Having spent 2 weeks on the Costa Blanca I can tell you not to bother with anywhere between Murcia and Alicante. It's not bad per se, but if you can afford it, go north from Alicante. Calpe, Javea, Altea and Denia are MUCH nicer in every way. They also have a good mix of nationalities, being anywhere from 30-60% Spanish followed by British and Germans. Have a look, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Andyroo (Feb 28, 2012)

I moved a year ago with my 10 & 8 year olds. Webb straight into a Spanish school with 2 hours home tuition a week and my son has just got top 4 in his class on a lengua (Spanish) test. They amaze me every day with how sponge like their little minds are. I would go Spanish every time. Just takes a bit if getting used to their ways.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Caterina81 said:


> I haven't out ruled Spanish Schools either. My daughter doesn't speak Spanish other than 1-10 and hola lol.. so not sure it is best, something i need to look into more as this would take the pressure of of being near an Int school.


At 7, I'd put her in a local school. 
The problem is that I think public schools in the region of Valencia are really suffering due to budget cuts. I'd keep that in mind while searching.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> At 7, I'd put her in a local school.
> The problem is that I think public schools in the region of Valencia are really suffering due to budget cuts. I'd keep that in mind while searching.


schools all over the country are suffering - not specifically in the Valencia region

my daughters are both in the state system in the Valencia region & tbh we haven't really noticed a difference - apart from the longer wait time to get a relief teacher in, in the case of absence or sickness - but that's due to NATIONAL policy - not a local issue

in fact, they have recently started installing interactive whiteboards in all the classrooms at their school, and another school in the town has had some much-needed repairs done (which it had needed for YEARS) 

locally, I've heard so many stories about how bad things are in the state schools, financially, & how badly this is affecting education......... however EVERYONE I've heard saying this_, doesn't _have kids in the state system


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> schools all over the country are suffering - not specifically in the Valencia region
> 
> my daughters are both in the state system in the Valencia region & tbh we haven't really noticed a difference - apart from the longer wait time to get a relief teacher in, in the case of absence or sickness - but that's due to NATIONAL policy - not a local issue
> 
> ...


It's true that schools all over are suffering. However, it is also true that a lot of the budget nitty gritty goes down to what the regional Education boards (_consejerías_) decide. The substitute teachers are a local issue. It's the regional government who calls them up - or doesn't. Up here, in primary, a sub has to be called after the teacher has been on leave for 10 days. If the parents association/parents put a lot of pressure on the regional government and makes them follow the law to the word, they respond. If they let it go, then things seem to get stretched out a bit more...

I had the privilege to be in state schools for four of five of the last four years. My husband has worked in state schools longer than I have. I don't have kids in the system, but I have a lot of contact with the system. A lot of the things that you are hearing in the news or from the teachers' unions are true. For example, up here they're taking the aides out of the 2 year old classrooms. Now, the teachers are going to be left alone with 18 two year olds who need diaper changes and individual care. My opinion is that is going to greatly affect the quality of the education the youngest were receiving. 

Maybe I shouldn't have commented on the situation in Valencia since I know diddily squat about the actual situation there. I'm sorry. However, the news out of the region has really surprised me. 

Regarding the digital whiteboards, I am never going to understand why the money goes to PDIs at times like this. I know some publishing companies are giving them away as incentives if the teachers/schools choose their books.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

elenetxu said:


> It's true that schools all over are suffering. However, it is also true that a lot of the budget nitty gritty goes down to what the regional Education boards (_consejerías_) decide. The substitute teachers are a local issue. It's the regional government who calls them up - or doesn't. Up here, in primary, a sub has to be called after the teacher has been on leave for 10 days.
> 
> I had the privilege to be in state schools for four of five of the last four years. My husband has worked in state schools longer than I have. I don't have kids in the system, but I have a lot of contact with the system. A lot of the things that you are hearing in the news or from the teachers' unions are true. For example, up here they're taking the aides out of the 2 year old classrooms. Now, the teachers are going to be left alone with 18 two year olds who need diaper changes and individual care. My opinion is that is going to greatly affect the quality of the education the youngest were receiving.
> 
> ...


most of what (the really BAD stuff) I'm hearing about the state education in our region is coming from people who either have no contact with education in any capacity whatsoever - or from the staff & parents of local international schools...... 

the digital whiteboards & repairs etc are being paid for by specific grants which our local govt is securing


----------

